# CAT FOUND



## TPDS11WR

Male black and white cat, not neutered, around 2 years old. Found in DN12


----------



## Calvine

@TPDS11WR: He looks like he's in need of a bit of TLC. Did you post this on your local ''NextDoor'' local community forum? It's worth a try, someone may recognise him, tho' he looks like he's been living rough for a while and if he's still entire, he could have wandered quite a distance. I'm guessing there is no microchip?


----------



## TPDS11WR

Calvine said:


> @TPDS11WR: He looks like he's in need of a bit of TLC. Did you post this on your local ''NextDoor'' local community forum? It's worth a try, someone may recognise him, tho' he looks like he's been living rough for a while and if he's still entire, he could have wandered quite a distance. I'm guessing there is no microchip?


Yes he's been posted on all the community groups near me, no one recognises him. He's been bathed and is very skinny but is eating well, overall he's healthy (just a few little niggles). No microchip. He'll be staying with us until we find his owner/a new home but we just can't keep him long term - we have a female and they are driving eachother crazy!


----------

